# HttpUrlConnectionExample cannot be resolved to a type / Java 8



## even2011 (9. Dez 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und hab vor einigen Wochen angefangen Java zu lernen. Bei einem Programm komme ich aber nicht drauf, was ich falsch mache, ich habe schon stundenlang erfolglos im Netz gesucht.

Ich habe den Quellcode 1:1 aus 
How to automate login a website – Java example
übernommen, bekomme aber in der Zeile

```
HttpUrlConnectionExample http = new HttpUrlConnectionExample();
```
immer den oben beschriebenen Fehler. Die Bibliotheken habe ich erfolgreich importiert.

MfG Matthias


----------



## even2011 (9. Dez 2014)

ok Problem doch spontan gelöst... dummer anfängerfehler, finde leider nicht den knopf zum thema löschen


----------

